# nVidia IDE cdrom not being detected

## mitch_feaster

I have an nVidia IDE controller with a zip drive and a cd rom drive on it. I haven't used the cdrom drive since I installed gentoo, but the livecd worked fine.

The zip drive works fine but the cdrom drive is not being detected at all (as far as I can tell). Nothing happens on dmesg or syslog when I eject or insert a cd.

from lspci -k:

```

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a3a

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a3a

   Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2a3a

   Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

```

from lshw:

```

product: MCP51 IDE [10DE:265]

vendor: nVidia Corporation [10DE]

bus info: pci@0000:00:0d.0

logical name: scsi5

version: a1

width: 32 bits

clock: 66MHz

capabilities:

   ide,

   Power Management,

   bus mastering,

   PCI capabilities listing,

   Emulated device

configuration:

   driver: pata_amd

   latency: 0

   maxlatency: 1

   mingnt: 3

resources:

   irq: 0

   ioport: 1f0(size=8)

   ioport: 3f6

   ioport: 170(size=8)

   ioport: 376

   ioport: fd00(size=16)

```

from ls /dev/cdrom:

```

ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory

```

Anyone know what I'm missing? I'm guessing it's a kernel config, but really don't know which one to try. I'm especially bewildered because the zip drive is working fine and it's on the same bus (literally sharing the same ribbon cable)... I was pretty hesitant in posting yet another "gentoo doesn't recognize my cdrom drive" because I know there are already a bunch of them floating around but have been working on this one without success for a few days and actually need to use my cdrom drive...

Thanks for any input!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mitch_feaster,

I guess all your hard drives has /dev/sd...  names, not /dev/hd ..., so you are using the libata drivers in the 

```
<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  ---> 
```

menu ?

Your driver name 

```
pata_amd
```

matches mine, anyway.

That suggests that you don't have CDROM support enabled in the SCSI menu.  All block devices get SCSI names now, your CDROM will be /dev/sr0 when it appears but udev will make the symlinks for it anyway, so /dev/cdrom should continue to work.

----------

## mitch_feaster

Aaaarrgh!!! My cdrom device actually wasn't being detected by my bios. I forgot to remove the jumper when I added the zip drive *sheepish*... After removing the jumper it worked perfectly. I seem to be do this a lot on forums... Sorry for the noise.  :Smile: 

@NeddySeagoon: thanks anyways for the reply!

----------

